# Monster Cable 400 Series Heavy Duty Firewall Grommet / Bulkhead



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in the works of a 3k Watt build. This a first for me. I've been scouring the net for the best 

deals on the parts required for such a build. Some of those deals have been once in a life time deals, 

but every once and a while there is one that I can share. This is one of those. It's hard to imagine 

Monster Cable products and good deal in the same sentence, but it's true. Normally one is left to his 

own devices when passing 1/0 gauge cable through sheet metal. I picked these up from Amazon.com

My link

I really couldn't find any dimensional info on them, so I took a gamble in hopes they'd work with my 

1/0 radaflex welding cable. Luckily they sinched down on my cable no problem.  They advertise 

corrosion resistant, which means plastic. I'd avoid putting them any closer than 8 inches to any 

exhaust components. Here are some pics.





































To be continued.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Part duex









Fully compressed the inside diameter measured .570" at the smallest diameter and .620 at the largest 

diameter.









Overall length was about 1.650" give or take. 









For the through hole I recommend a 1" hole saw. A little filing might be required.









The hex on the main body is just over 1.250"









Max diameter through the main body is .750"









The compression nut measured just over 1.250" like the main body.









The through hole on the compression nut measured .725" a bit smaller than the through hole on the main 

body. Looks like there is enough material on it that you could file some off if you needed it to be a 

bit bigger.

Here is some info not pictured.

Jam Nut Dims: Thickness .270" Hex Size across the flats 1.387"

Max panel thickness this item can be used on is .250"

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

So you get two per package huh. I think the Streetwire versions at PE are singles. Maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> So you get two per package huh. I think the Streetwire versions at PE are singles. Maybe someone can confirm.


The streetwires from PE are indeed singles.


----------



## red03vette (Sep 3, 2007)

i used one (don't remember the brand but it's identical) in my install and it worked like a charm. i also used welding cable, cheaper and the outer casing seems plenty tough.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

That is a good deal considering most other ones offerec only offer/come with one grimmet instead of 2 like the monster cable one making it and even BETTER deal IMHO


----------

